# Eli Freshly Groomed



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok so I timed the blow drying and it took me 45 minutes with his coat being this length. 

Anyhow, he is all done and ready for pics with the boys tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Secreto, he looks just great, very manly :smile: Can't wait to see you pics with Santa too if your happy to share, bet his coat is going to look stunning up against a red Santa suit :biggrin:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh Eli looks great! what a beautiful coat he has!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Thanks for the pictures Secreto, he looks just great, very manly :smile: Can't wait to see you pics with Santa too if your happy to share, bet his coat is going to look stunning up against a red Santa suit :biggrin:


Thanks! They are actually just taking regular winter/Christmas pics. Not with Santa but at JC Penny's. I get the coupons occassionally that give a free sitting fee and then you just pay for a package (small one usually) so it ends up being 20.00 for doggie picks at Penny's. This time its the boys and there Poodle. lol

Thanks Pamela too. It's weird cause his coat is getting lighter where I haved it down. It looks more grey now then black. So we will see what he does in the next 6-8 months. He really may be Blue.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is what Im trying to achieve....I believe Im close but need to modify his top knot and tassle his ears today. I really like this dog.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

He looks so cuddly! I love it when Max is all clean and fluffy. I took him to the muddy, cold dog park yesterday so he's a mess now. We're getting a professional grooming on Tuesday. I'll post pics then. Hubby built me an awesome grooming center out of our old kitchen cabinets. Need to get some pics...


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He is so handsome!!! Look at those big paws!


----------



## prettyxlush (Dec 19, 2008)

Is he still a pup!? Look at that huuuuge paws <3


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Eli's such a handsome guy! 
Make sure he doesn't get dirty before tomorrow.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, very handsome dog


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the compliments. I absolutley love that boy! 

Prettyxlush,

He will 15 months in a few days. I measured him a few days ago and he's 25 inch's tall (at shoulder's) and 52 lbs.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Jenn, Eli looks great. Our poos need a real good grooming, have really been slacking lately with weather, holidays and all. All got bathed in our shower about a week ago. Just to cold outside to use the booster bath. Have been leaving their coats pretty long, trying to help keep them warmer, but it sure makes grooming harder. Both Rocky and Marlee get pretty curly when their coat is longer, making it so much harder to keep them looking nice. Our little poos aren't as hard to keep up when their coatss are long. Anyway, back to Eli, he looks very handsome, can't wait to see your Christmas pix. of both kids and poos.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

He looks gorgeous! You've done a great job on him, I love male Poodles in a German


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> He looks gorgeous! You've done a great job on him, I love male Poodles in a German


Thanks!

I actually cut is top knot down a bit and shaped the sides better. Then I tassled his ears before we went for picks. I think he looks like he was actually groomed now. lol I just can't help but through in a classic Poodle something rather then leaving him simple. For some reason tassled ears screem poodle to me. I think it may be a little out of style though...oh well. lol 

The pics turned out great but they wont be ready until Christmas eve. I can't wait!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He looks great, can't wait to see him with the tassled ears. I've never really noticed the ears on a german clip but I thought they were always shaved all over. I like the tassles MUCH better! How long is his coat now?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Some leave tassels and a mustache or a teddy face, personally I like a smooth ear but the tassels are cute too!


I need to post some new pictures of Tues with her new do and some of my Cher Bear.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I do love a clean face, but I have to say that a well done mustache is nice too for a boy dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Alrighty....here's my boy! Please excuse him being silly. He wouldn't stop barking at me when I told him to lay down. lol 

I love that dog!!!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wonderpup,

His coat length is just over 2 inches now. I really like him in a full coat...he wears it good. lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww! We need some action shots


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I know....Im so bad about remembering to take the camera out on walks or trips to the park. I will in the next few days.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Alrighty....here's my boy! Please excuse him being silly. He wouldn't stop barking at me when I told him to lay down. lol
> 
> I love that dog!!!!!!


He is soo cute - his coat is so shiny! How do you get it so shiny> My dogs aren't shiny lol:moneymouth:


----------

